#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Scope of Modern Agriculture technology in sri lanka

## Bhavya

Agriculture is still a traditional procedure.But when you compare with the foreign countries,they call it as Modern Agriculture.The difference between both is the use of technology in agriculture.
Agritech is one of the fast improving field in the current time.
Do you think technology and modern techniques in agriculture has any scope in Sri Lanka ?

Cover-Story-Agriculture2.jpg

----------

